# Do you roleplay as the opposite gender?



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 6, 2011)

As it says, do you roleplay your OC, sona, whatever as the opposite gender to your IRL gender?

To answer my question, yes I do. >.>


----------



## Aden (Feb 6, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> To answer my question, yes I do. >.>


 
You just posted this poll because if other people answered 'yes' then you would feel so weird about what you do on the internet

Stop caring. We sure don't.


----------



## Conker (Feb 6, 2011)

nope.jpg

But I don't roleplay at all because it's fucking retarded.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 6, 2011)

Aden said:


> You just posted this poll because if other people answered 'yes' then you would feel so weird about what you do on the internet
> 
> Stop caring. We sure don't.


 IRL me is female. I don't feel that weird.

I can care less.


----------



## Icky (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't have any gender issues.


----------



## Drass (Feb 6, 2011)

i always RP as my own gender when i do RP, but i have done a few "ask the character" thins for my story where i assumed the roll of one of my female characters to answer a few of them.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't rp...


----------



## Browder (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you mean like DnD? If so yes, I've played female characters before because I wanted to balance out my group's gender count.

If you mean the online kind then no, never. Never ever. Even If I did, I'd feel weird being a girl.


----------



## CanisScrofa (Feb 6, 2011)

D&D 3.5 for the win!! xD unless you mean online rp stuff, then no I don't roleplay the opposite gender.


----------



## Willow (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't really RP, but I might have a male OC or two I use often. 

teehee


----------



## Aleu (Feb 6, 2011)

I role play the opposite gender quite often. In DnD I don't though. *shrug*


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd be a reverse trap if I wasn't so lazy. And sometimes.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 6, 2011)

Browder said:


> Do you mean like DnD? If so yes, I've played female characters before because I wanted to balance out my group's gender count.
> 
> If you mean the online kind then no, never. Never ever. Even If I did, I'd feel weird being a girl.


 No DnD. Furry wise.


----------



## Browder (Feb 6, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> No DnD. Furry wise.


 
Yeahno.jpg


----------



## Aleu (Feb 6, 2011)

My role play character isn't an anthro. Does that count?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 6, 2011)

I roleplay as both genders fairly evenly, whatever the story demands. I've done it with DnD too. not that big a deal.

Granted this isn't the standard *huh* *sits on* woof murr whatever crap that furries normally claim is rp. I don't do that.
I also don't really rp anthros


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 6, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> My role play character isn't an anthro. Does that count?


 Yes, it does.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 6, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Yes, it does.


 Then yes I role play as the opposite sex. In fact...most of my characters are of the opposite sex...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 6, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Then yes I role play as the opposite sex. In fact...most of my characters are of the opposite sex...


 Mine too.


----------



## Browder (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's a question for the thread: where's the appeal? Why play as the opposite gender?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't Furry RP much; I think I have just one character that is Furry and used in RPs. Almost all my characters are dudes, though.



Browder said:


> Here's a question for the thread: where's the appeal? Why play as the opposite gender?


 
For me, I RP as a dude because RPing is a game of pretend and I like to pretend to be what I'm obviously not.


----------



## Willow (Feb 6, 2011)

Browder said:


> Here's a question for the thread: where's the appeal? Why play as the opposite gender?


 No reason really.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 6, 2011)

Browder said:


> Here's a question for the thread: where's the appeal? Why play as the opposite gender?


I have no appeal, but I find it kind of fun.


----------



## Browder (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> For me, I RP as a dude because RPing is a game of pretend and I like to pretend to be what I'm obviously not.


 


PenningtontheSkunk said:


> It's fun??


 
Yes, but what makes it fun?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Browder said:


> Yes, but what makes it fun?


I dunno how to explain it, really. I guess because I imagine myself as a dude most days so I just feel comfortable with it rather than be the insecure girl that I am?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 6, 2011)

Browder said:


> Yes, but what makes it fun?


 I don't know.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 6, 2011)

Browder said:


> Here's a question for the thread: where's the appeal? Why play as the opposite gender?


 personality. It's all part of the story and it handicaps the story if i sit back and say "nope I'm only playing women." Sometimes there's just a character in my head and it happens to be male.



Browder said:


> Yes, but what makes it fun?


The enjoyment is exclusive of the gender I am playing. it's enjoyable because it's the creative outlet of writing a story, but at the same time has the surprises of reading a novel.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 6, 2011)

Browder said:


> Here's a question for the thread: where's the appeal? Why play as the opposite gender?


 
Some people are just transsexuals inside.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 6, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> As it says, do you roleplay your OC, sona, whatever as the opposite gender to your IRL gender?
> 
> To answer my question, yes I do. >.>


 
Yes, I roleplay females... all but one as mates to my male characters, though I only ever played that lone female once in one thread, and only briefly, before the site I played her on died.  Haven't played only female since then.  But as a writer, I have no problem playing/writing for either gender, though, being male, myself, I prefer to stick with what I know.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 6, 2011)

Browder said:


> Yes, but what makes it fun?


 Different perspective. It's easy to play as the same gender.


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't RP. However, the few times that I've tried to get into it, I've played as my own furry persona, who is my own gender. I have no interest in pretending to be a girl, unless it's for comedy's sake. (Monty Python, anyone?)


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 6, 2011)

I wouldn't know the first thing about female nuances. If someone asked me REALLY nicely who I liked just to experiment then maybe but it's definitely not something I do just because.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 6, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Different perspective. *It's easy to play as the same gender.*


 
Which is what makes it a challenge... I look at it the same way with playing just non-human characters.  After all, I'm already human as well as male, might as well have fun doubling the challenge, which I'd guess is why I really enjoy playing my Nism characters, Thoee and Deen so much... especially since I gave them a daughter.  And a "bun in the oven".


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2011)

The few times I've actually roleplayed, it was a male character.

I don't think I'd ever roleplay a female character unless it was needed.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 6, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Different perspective. It's easy to play as the same gender.


 Not in my case. ):


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The few times I've actually roleplayed, it was a male character.
> 
> *I don't think I'd ever roleplay a female character unless it was needed.*


 
Which is why I play female characters in concert with male characters.  Besides, I get to play the whole "relationship" thing... which can be done seriously and/or for laughs, depending on the couple.


----------



## Icky (Feb 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The few times I've actually roleplayed, it was a male character.
> 
> I don't think I'd ever roleplay a female character unless it was needed.


 
You've roleplayed?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> You've roleplayed?


 
Despite the number of non-roleplayers here, we do have enough to count.  Though I don't think I've heard HK mention roleplaying before, either.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> You've roleplayed?


 Yeah, DnD.

I made up an anthro fox race for it. My friends were not pleased.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 6, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Which is what makes it a challenge... I look at it the same way with playing just non-human characters.  After all, I'm already human as well as male, might as well have fun doubling the challenge, which I'd guess is why I really enjoy playing my Nism characters, Thoee and Deen so much... especially since I gave them a daughter.  And a "bun in the oven".


 My female character has two children. I think I might be going crazy since most of my characters reflect a bit on my personality as their main attitude.
Such as one of my characters is a very feminine female.
My male character is an angry douche. 
etc...


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't usually RP...
But does it count if your fursona is neither gender?


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm a female who usually roleplays as a male or a masculine herm.  When I roleplay in a forum it's usually sexual, and I strongly prefer m/m romance to m/f, which logically requires my character to be male (or mostly so).  But, even when I am doing something g-rated like playing an MMO I prefer male characters because they're a bit more fun to dress up and watch their butt running around the screen.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Feb 7, 2011)

Needs third option: I don't RP.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 7, 2011)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> Needs third option: I don't RP.


 
Just don't vote.

When I RP, it's nearly always as the opposite gender.  I've never roleplayed a romantic scenario, and I haven't roleplayed in a sexual manner in more than 20 years.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, DnD.
> 
> I made up an anthro fox race for it. *My friends were not pleased.*


 
Get new friends.




AleutheWolf said:


> My female character has two children. *I think I might be going crazy since most of my characters reflect a bit on my personality as their main attitude.*
> Such as one of my characters is a very feminine female.
> My male character is an angry douche.
> etc...


 
No, you're not going crazy... I tend to do the same thing, take bits of myself and expand to make a character personality.  For Deen, I took my playful side, and made him a causal, Hakuna Matata jokester prone to Cheshire Cat grins.  To balance him, I made Thoee a formal, gracious lady, with some "sparks" of her own.  And I made their daughter, Honalee, like a ferret on crack.  Not that I've ever been a ferret or on crack, I just thought the whole sweet, sugar-rush child angle would fit a youngster of their species, someone full of energy and joy of life.  I also found an RP recently which prompted me to bring out their Unborn child, and make him a teenager.  So far, I'm having loads of fun with my little alien family.  Much more so than my own avatar/persona character.

Funny how that can happen, sometimes.




Ixtu said:


> I don't usually RP...
> But does it count if your fursona *is neither gender*?


 
I created an alien species with two genders, neither one properly "male" or "female".  Even though I refer to the character I created as a "he"... it's the closest equivalent we've got, though technically, it doesn't really fit.  And I didn't want to play with "unique" gender pronouns.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 7, 2011)

I never did understand people who roleplay as the opposite gender but still claim that they're not transgendered or anything. :V


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 7, 2011)

I do it in online games to get free stuff from sexually frustrated nerds.

Does that count? :V


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 7, 2011)

In MMO's and RPG video games, if I can't make a character who looks cheesily similar to Zapp Brannagin, then I usually make a chick. I don't effectively roleplay as a female. Or rather, I don't roleplay.

In tabletop gaming, I've played a chick once or twice. I forget. They tend to be tomboy-ish, so effectively it just says 'female' on the sheet and that's about it.


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 7, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> I never did understand people who roleplay as the opposite gender but still claim that they're not transgendered or anything. :V


 Well for me, I don't mind being female.  I don't particularly long to be male.  I'd try being male if it were easy and painless, but I'd try many things if they were easy and painless.  I don't feel successful or valued as a female, but I don't think I'd be successful or valued as a male either.  But in general I'm not interested in female characters.  They're usually nothing like me or anyone I aspire to be, nor do I find women aesthetically interesting or appealing in terms of personality.  So I tend not to identify with female characters; and when I see a female character I don't identify with, I tend to be jealous and/or contemptuous of that character.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 7, 2011)

It really depends what kind of roleplay OP is talking about. 

If he means furry RP, I don't do furry RP.
When it comes to game related RP (D&D or any kind of RPG) I tend to lean toward being male, though I'm a female. It's because I used to have gender issues, but that's a topic for another thread... Most of the time too, especially in MMOs, armour and weapons look better on male characters.


----------



## Ames (Feb 7, 2011)

No.  It just feels wrong for me.

But I'm okay with other people doing it and everything.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Feb 7, 2011)

I do it from time to time but it's not a regular occurrence.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 7, 2011)

That would mean roleplaying as a female furry.

What a horrifying thought.


----------



## Redregon (Feb 7, 2011)

No. because i'm perfectly fine being myself (and i don't have secret transgendered desires.)

Drag? that's another issue entirely (Genderfuck FTmfW!) wait, is it technically drag if you're not doing it for the whole illusion thing and just trying to fuck with people?


----------



## Kurama0900 (Feb 7, 2011)

Browder said:


> Here's a question for the thread: where's the appeal? Why play as the opposite gender?


 
The appeal is that they *can.* Because there's anonymity in the internet, people can be more comfortable being something they're not. There doesn't have to be a reason why; if they want to do it, then they have every right to. It doesn't mean that everyone who wants to, actually wants to be the opposite gender in real life.


----------



## Redregon (Feb 7, 2011)

Kurama0900 said:


> The appeal is that they *can.* Because there's anonymity in the internet, people can be more comfortable being something they're not. There doesn't have to be a reason why; if they want to do it, then they have every right to. It doesn't mean that everyone who wants to, actually wants to be the opposite gender in real life.


 
that would fly as a reason but a lot of people that are into that kinda thing are more acting in that way because they're desperate for attention and think "well, maybe he'll have sex with me if i pretend i've actually got a pair of giant knockers."

oh how  soon y'all forget "Sexykitty" on CSI.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2011)

I voted yes because I used to RP as a female about four or five years ago, but haven't done so for a good three or four years. I haven't really done a lot of RP for about 3 or four years.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 7, 2011)

I haven't done any RP yet, but I wouldn't be opposed to roleplaying as a girl. In fact, there is an airsoft game coming up where I may LARP as Cultist-Chan for the lulz.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Get new friends.


 Why would I do this?


----------



## Isabel Draca (Feb 7, 2011)

My main RP character is a guy and there is only one other girl in the group(who plays a girl) and the guys in the group don't have a problem with my character's sex not matching my own and thankfully he doesn't come off as girly. He is a little Mary-sue-ish since he's my first ever RP character but he's improved over the last three years I've had him. He's my only male RP character(not counting the intersexed one) and even though I enjoy playing as him I haven't made any other male characters since as I'm not confident that I could pull off acting like a guy twice without failing at it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2011)

Sometimes in UT99 I fps as the opposite gender, accidently. That's the only case.
Any kind of online RP with opposite genders will lead to porn, whereas any other RP might go elsewhere.

In my days of DnD I never roleplayed a female character.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 7, 2011)

15 people saying yes.

Fucking furries.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 7, 2011)

In the game uuniverse such as D&D and Wow: yes.
Furdom: No. A male character, but I do not roleplay furry. 

A long time ago when I was a naive furfag, I tried a furry roleplay once and it almost ended up with the guy trying to pork my character...it was the last time.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would I do this?


 
Why not?  If not new friends, then at least some _other_ friends who don't mind your creativity.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Why not?  If not new friends, then at least some _other_ friends who don't mind your creativity.


 Yes clearly everyone should love furries and if you're friends with anyone who doesn't like anthro animals than you should get new friends.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 7, 2011)

Grycho said:


> 15 people saying yes.
> 
> Fucking furries.


 
I say yes cause I'm a chick in my head. I'd totally rp as a non furry chick so furry has nothing to do with it.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 7, 2011)

Only when Mocha wants to nail my character's mom or sister.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Only when Mocha wants to nail my character's mom or sister.


 I'm not even going to ask...


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 7, 2011)

Doesn't matter if it's D&D, a video game, mmorpg, with a furry character, whatever.  I'll draw up both male and female characters and roleplay with each.  It's a lot of fun!   Unfortunately I can't larp as a guy; my D sized 'ladies' get in the way.   Unless I wanna be Robert Paulson from Fight Club


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not even going to ask...


 
Let's just say my character is going to have a new nephew and brother sometime soon. :3c


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Feb 8, 2011)

Redregon said:
			
		

> that would fly as a reason but a lot of people that are into that  kinda thing are more acting in that way because they're desperate for  attention and think "well, maybe he'll have sex with me if i pretend  i've actually got a pair of giant knockers."



There's a difference between rping as a different gender and pretending to be a different gender. All the people with whom I've rped as a female I've also rped with as a male. It can be fun to pretend, it's not necessarily done to deceive. If you're going to pretend and are able to do things that perhaps couldn't be done in reality then why not use that chance?


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes clearly everyone should love furries and if you're friends with anyone who doesn't like anthro animals than you should get new friends.


 It's not about furries.  Friends have a social obligation to support or at least be politely interested in one's hobbies.  If your friends don't they're not being good friends.  Spending a lot of time with people who aren't supportive is a long-term cause of mental stress and depression.  They can even turn you into a bad friend out of self-defense and the instinct for social mimicry.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 8, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> It's not about furries.  Friends have a social obligation to support or at least be politely interested in one's hobbies.  If your friends don't they're not being good friends.  Spending a lot of time with people who aren't supportive is a long-term cause of mental stress and depression.  They can even turn you into a bad friend out of self-defense and the instinct for social mimicry.


 
Sure, but at the same time being a good friend involves not doing thing that bugs your friends. It's a give-and-take thing.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 8, 2011)

No I don't. I play as several female characters in my MMOs though. But that's because they're cuter


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> It's not about furries.  Friends have a social obligation to support or at least be politely interested in one's hobbies.  If your friends don't they're not being good friends.  Spending a lot of time with people who aren't supportive is a long-term cause of mental stress and depression.  They can even turn you into a bad friend out of self-defense and the instinct for social mimicry.


 Last time I checked it's pretty normal to be interested in hobbies that your friends are not. Your friends don't have to be a gigantic hugbox who accept everything you do with loving arms, and it's not the end of the world that they were like "damnit, you furfag" because of a DnD race I made up. They're also not making me a bad friend or depressed. I'm already the latter anyways... 

End of discussion, this isn't derailing the thread anymore.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 8, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Unfortunately I can't larp as a guy; my D sized 'ladies' get in the way.   Unless I wanna be Robert Paulson from Fight Club


 
Who the fuck says you can't?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 8, 2011)

I pretend I am a boy sometimes when I am writing something of "value" on a gaming site such as a review- for some reason owning tits makes everything you have an opinion on wrong in the gaming world.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes clearly everyone should love furries and if you're friends with anyone who doesn't like anthro animals than you should get new friends.


 
It's not a matter of "loving furries", it's a matter of playing a game with people who don't like your choice of character(s)... they shouldn't really care what you play, which is the whole point.  After all, you may not care for elves, but I doubt you'd make a fuss if a friend wanted to play one in a game of D&D.  Of course, you never did say whether they hassled you about it, or otherwise spoiled the game with complaints.  So, if that is the case, then I'd say you'd need a new group of friends to D&D with.




Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not even going to ask...


 
Please don't, I don't wanna go blind.




jcfynx said:


> Let's just say my character is going to have a new nephew and brother sometime soon. :3c


 
AAAAAUUUUGHHHH!  I'M BLIND!   :V




sunandshadow said:


> It's not about furries.  *Friends have a social obligation to support or at least be politely interested in one's hobbies.  If your friends don't they're not being good friends.*  Spending a lot of time with people who aren't supportive is a long-term cause of mental stress and depression.  They can even turn you into a bad friend out of self-defense and the instinct for social mimicry.


 
Exactly my point.




Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Sure, but at the same time being a good friend involves not doing thing that bugs your friends. It's a give-and-take thing.


 
It's a game of D&D, fantasy is a given, and, far as I know, there are no rules against original races/characters.  It's what makes playing games fun... and it's how many games/sports got their start.  Give and take works both ways.  H&K didn't say whether he knew his friends would be upset beforehand, so it's quite possible this came out of the blue.




Heckler & Koch said:


> Last time I checked it's pretty normal to be interested in hobbies that your friends are not. Your friends don't have to be a gigantic hugbox who accept everything you do with loving arms, and it's not the end of the world that they were like "damnit, you furfag" because of a DnD race I made up. They're also not making me a bad friend or depressed. I'm already the latter anyways...
> 
> *End of discussion, this isn't derailing the thread anymore.*


 
Fair enough.  Seems it wasn't all that big a deal, then.  Thanks for the clarification.




dinosaurdammit said:


> I pretend I am a boy sometimes when I am writing something of "value" on a gaming site such as a review- for some reason *owning tits* makes everything you have an opinion on wrong in the gaming world.


 
Well, you can always sell your tits to someone else...


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 8, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I pretend I am a boy sometimes when I am writing something of "value" on a gaming site such as a review- for some reason owning tits makes everything you have an opinion on wrong in the gaming world.


 Not to disagree with our downplay your statement, but sometimes I feel I like specific games less because I am a woman, and would probably like them more if I were a man.  There are far fewer games whose target audience is women than games whose target audience is men.  It's sad.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, sometimes.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 8, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> Not to disagree with our downplay your statement, but sometimes I feel I like specific games less because I am a woman, and would probably like them more if I were a man.  There are far fewer games whose target audience is women than games whose target audience is men.  It's sad.


 
Men are the target of all games. Period. They are marketed to men. You never really see it marketed from a perspective a woman is going to be like "Oh I bet I would like that shooter!"


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 8, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Men are the target of all games. Period. They are marketed to men. You never really see it marketed from a perspective a woman is going to be like *"Oh I bet I would like that shooter!"*


 
Funny thing, but my sister qualified as an "Expert Marksman" during Army boot camp training.


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 8, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Men are the target of all games. Period. They are marketed to men. You never really see it marketed from a perspective a woman is going to be like "Oh I bet I would like that shooter!"


 No, there are a few games marketed at women and girls.  Like the Petz series - that has an almost entirely female audience.  Same with the Mama series of Wii games.  And most online pet-themed games and dress-up-your-avatar themed games have a majority female audience.  Sims has a majority female audience too.  Some of those games weren't initially aimed at women, but once the publisher realized 80% of their players are female they usually adapt future content releases to fit that.


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 8, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Funny thing, but my sister qualified as an "Expert Marksman" during Army boot camp training.


 It has nothing to do with whether women are good at shooting.  It's about the fact that shooter games have dark settings and "reward" the player with bloody explosions.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 8, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> *It has nothing to do with whether women are good at shooting.*  It's about the fact that shooter games have dark settings and "reward" the player with bloody explosions.


 
You didn't get it... the whole "Men are the target of all games" and "marketed from a perspective a woman is going to be like" angle, when my sister... a WOMAN... was an expert marksman IN THE ARMY.  Real shooting, not a game.


----------



## Jude (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't roleplay, but when I'm playing a videogame, I often use the female character. Why? No real reason.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 8, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> No, you're not going crazy... *I tend to do the same thing,* take bits of myself and expand to make a character personality.  For Deen, I took my playful side, and made him a causal, Hakuna Matata jokester prone to Cheshire Cat grins.  To balance him, I made Thoee a formal, gracious lady, with some "sparks" of her own.  And I made their daughter, Honalee, like a ferret on crack.  Not that I've ever been a ferret or on crack, I just thought the whole sweet, sugar-rush child angle would fit a youngster of their species, someone full of energy and joy of life.  I also found an RP recently which prompted me to bring out their Unborn child, and make him a teenager.  So far, I'm having loads of fun with my little alien family.  Much more so than my own avatar/persona character.
> 
> Funny how that can happen, sometimes.


Well now I KNOW I'm crazy :V

I like my own dysfunctional family of werewolves. I don't really have my own official persona/fursona/whatever. Well, I did at ONE point but having one character seemed boring.



Kellie Gator said:


> I never did understand people who roleplay  as the opposite gender but still claim that they're not transgendered or  anything. :V


 I don't understand this logic. They're just characters that they make up. It's no different than a writer developing characters.


----------



## Willow (Feb 8, 2011)

Jude said:


> I don't roleplay, but when I'm playing a videogame, I often use the female character. Why? No real reason.


 A lot of the time in video games, female character types get bonus stats or something. trufax.


----------



## Jude (Feb 8, 2011)

Willow said:


> A lot of the time in video games, female character types get bonus stats or something. trufax.


 
It started when I played Guitar Hero III with Casey Lynch because the fretboard was the easiest to read. It kinda stuck, I guess.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 8, 2011)

Jude said:


> It started when I played Guitar Hero III with Casey Lynch because the fretboard was the easiest to read. It kinda stuck, I guess.


 I always liked Clive the best and was pissed when they got rid of him for a while.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Men are the target of all games. Period. They are marketed to men. You never really see it marketed from a perspective a woman is going to be like "Oh I bet I would like that shooter!"


 
That's all well and good, but when the women go up in arms about the advertising not catering to "their tastes" it gets annoying pretty fast. Case in point - Dragon Age 2 and Mass Effect 3. Okay, we get it, you play as female Shepard/Hawke and are feminists and hate everything to do with the male characters, kindly shut the fuck up.


----------



## Roxichu (Feb 9, 2011)

I actually prefer RPing as a male most of the time...I don't know why.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 9, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> That's all well and good, but when the women go up in arms about the advertising not catering to "their tastes" it gets annoying pretty fast. Case in point - Dragon Age 2 and Mass Effect 3. Okay, we get it, you play as female Shepard/Hawke and are feminists and hate everything to do with the male characters, kindly shut the fuck up.


 
I personally am not the gamer- my husband is and I am content with how ever a game is played. He always makes a male and a female character- and if the game has a good path and an evil one the female is evil (cause we suck like that) and the male is good 90% of the time. In the end it is just a game and feminist need to GTFO. They are annoying from a female's perspective.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 9, 2011)

Roxichu said:


> I actually prefer RPing as a male most of the time...I don't know why.


 
Nothing wrong with that.

It's creepy when men want to roleplay women, but hot when women want to roleplay men. :d


----------



## Klisoura (Feb 9, 2011)

Redregon said:


> that would fly as a reason but a lot of people that are into that kinda thing are more acting in that way because they're desperate for attention and think "well, maybe he'll have sex with me if i pretend i've actually got a pair of giant knockers."
> 
> oh how  soon y'all forget "Sexykitty" on CSI.



I'm not sure that's really accurate.

I think that the reasons are likely different for both genders. For women presenting themselves as men, there's a sense that this levels the playing field â€” that the default, neutral gender is "male." That's why you used to see women authors adopting masculine names, out of the belief that it would cause their work to be taken more seriously (or less sceptically). 

For men presenting themselves as women, I imagine there's less of that â€” if for no other reason than the stigma of being "outed" is so high. Gender-transgressive behaviour is generally unacceptable for men (consider: what do you call a women who wears jeans? Now, what do you call a man who wears a skirt?) and they find that doing so calls their masculinity into question ("you're just doing it because nobody would pay attention to you if you were a guy" is ideologically similar to "if you were a real man, you wouldn't have to do that" and both share some commonality with "it's creepy when men want to roleplay women"). I suspect men present themselves as women largely because the anonymity of the Internet allows them to do when they would feel judged for adopting non-masculine, or non-heteronormative (or both) behaviours in the real world.

The OP doesn't nuance the question with regards to gender. On my Furry Survey, however, I ask people "Do you represent yourself in the fandom as a different gender than your  biological sex?". For 2010 (response n.=4825):

60%: "No, and I would not do so"
	  22%: "No, but  I might do so"
	  9.5%: "Yes,  occasionally"
	  3.3%: "Yes,  regularly"
	  4.7%: "My  primary furry persona fits this description"

For furries self-identifying as men, only 4.3% said "yes, regularly" or "my primary furry persona fits this description." By contrast, for furries self-identifying as women, 14.3% chose one of these options. Note that this gender disparity in top two box responses is statistically significant at a 99% confidence level. Indeed, although there are more than four times as many male respondents to the survey (3965 vs 852) there are only 37 more men than women providing a top two box answer (159 vs 122).


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 9, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> You didn't get it... the whole "Men are the target of all games" and "marketed from a perspective a woman is going to be like" angle, when my sister... a WOMAN... was an expert marksman IN THE ARMY.  Real shooting, not a game.


 Then I still don't get it.  We were talking about GAMES.  Who gives a crap about real guns?  This is about entertainment.  Entertainment in general is created based on a psychological profile of a target market segment, and games are heavily biased toward male gamers and market, unlike any other kind of entertainment (well, except visual porn).  There are novels aimed at women, movies aimed at women, tv aimed at women... why the lack of games?


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 9, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> It's creepy when men want to roleplay women, but hot when women want to roleplay men. :d


 Right, cause that's not at ALL a double standard...


----------



## Skittle (Feb 9, 2011)

When I used to actually RP, I did male, female, and herm characters. Mostly male but still.

>:C Where is the sometimes option?


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 9, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> Right, cause that's not at ALL a double standard...


 
Hey, I don't set the rules. Most people don't like to see feminized men, and most men don't like to be feminized.

That is not to say that skinny, girly boys cannot be highly attractive. :3c


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 9, 2011)

When I do actually RP, I'm very flexible when it comes to gender.

I mean, why not? Creativity~


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 9, 2011)

I used to, and I still sometimes use male characters in video games (like in Fallout: New Vegas right now).

I don't get why people have a problem with this, because it doesn't automatically mean I wish I were male. By that logic I must wish I were blonde by playing white female characters or an alien etc.

*EDIT*: As for a _reason_, I don't really have one. 
However, the New Vegas reason is that I don't like the idea of a woman being shot in the face, then wandering about alone in a harsh wasteland, where a lot of people have an attitude while talking to her. In b4 accusations of old fashioned values/sexism blah blah -shrug-


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 9, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Hey, I don't set the rules. Most people don't like to see feminized men, and most men don't like to be feminized.
> 
> That is not to say that skinny, girly boys cannot be highly attractive. :3c


 Everyone, as a member of a society, sets the "rules".  These rules are re-set every day, they are a collaborative social construction and a performative act that we are all involved in, consciously or unconsciously.  When you make a statement that expresses a double standard or intolerance for feminized men, you yourself are contributing to social intolerance.  Words have consequences, please think about and take responsibility for yours.


----------



## Zefranari (Feb 9, 2011)

To me RP is story, not always a sex thing. It amuses me so I play what ever gender is needed. Because I can.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 9, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> Everyone, as a member of a society, sets the "rules".  These rules are re-set every day, they are a collaborative social construction and a performative act that we are all involved in, consciously or unconsciously.  When you make a statement that expresses a double standard or intolerance for feminized men, you yourself are contributing to social intolerance.  Words have consequences, please think about and take responsibility for yours.


 
Please don't lump me as promoting intolerance because I pointed out the fact that a double standard exists. It does exist, and saying anything to the contrary is not going to change that. There is a reason why there are  three times as many women that play men as there are men that play women, and the reason is that most men are uncomfortable having a female avatar, and many people don't like seeing men who play as women. I am not saying that this is right or wrong. It simply is.

You may find that being aggressive about promoting your beliefs to anyone who doesn't value them as much as you do will not serve you well in changing anyone's mind. It is clear from your gallery that gender is a big deal to you. It is not a big deal for many people, and I am sure you realize that there are other important issues in the world than this for others to devote their mental energy to.

It was a simple statement and I would like to leave it at that. Thank you.


----------



## Valnyr (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a couple of female sonic OCs that I RP as.


----------



## Chaz (Feb 9, 2011)

I generally stick to my default male gender unless an element of the RP calls for otherwise.

And even then the main exception is gender bending scenarios, but that's a story for a different thread.


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 9, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Please don't lump me as promoting intolerance because I pointed out the fact that a double standard exists. It does exist, and *saying anything to the contrary is not going to change that*.


  I wasn't intending to be aggressive or insulting.  I just think you are factually incorrect about this bolded part here.  Culture changes over time, and the reason it changes is because of what individuals say.  The only way to fight a double standard is to speak up against it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 9, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> *Then I still don't get it.*  We were talking about GAMES.  Who gives a crap about real guns?  This is about entertainment.  Entertainment in general is created based on a psychological profile of a target market segment, and games are heavily biased toward male gamers and market, unlike any other kind of entertainment (well, except visual porn).  There are novels aimed at women, movies aimed at women, tv aimed at women... why the lack of games?


 
My sister does what would be called "men stuff", like joining the military, shooting real guns, wearing jeans/pants... playing games/sports you say are targeted at men.  That kind of thing.  In other words, what about all the tomboys?  Not to mention the girlymen... kinda messes up the whole "target market" idea.  What "a woman is going to be like" is not all that clearcut.


----------



## HillyRoars (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a time or two.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 10, 2011)

Other: not currently, but I have in the past.  But then again, when I RP, I make it abundantly clear I'm RPing a _*character*_, not myself!


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 10, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> My sister does what would be called "men stuff", like joining the military, shooting real guns, wearing jeans/pants... playing games/sports you say are targeted at men.  That kind of thing.  In other words, what about all the tomboys?  Not to mention the girlymen... kinda messes up the whole "target market" idea.  What "a woman is going to be like" is not all that clearcut.


Oh, I see.  I'm not trying to say all women are the same, I know that's not clear cut.  However, perhaps you will agree that women who prefer typical "men stuff" to typical "women stuff" are not the majority, they at most account for 20% of women.  There is still a large target market of women, plus as you mention the percentage of men who like girly stuff, who are basically being ignored by game developers.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 10, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> Oh, I see.  I'm not trying to say all women are the same, I know that's not clear cut.  However, *perhaps you will agree* that women who prefer typical "men stuff" to typical "women stuff" are not the majority, they at most account for 20% of women.  There is still a large target market of women, plus as you mention the percentage of men who like girly stuff, who are basically being ignored by game developers.


 
I believe a game should be good in and of itself, not "targeted" towards a gender... like a game can be fit for all ages , a good game appeals to all, male and female.  Oh, and yes, I agree.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 10, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I believe a game should be good in and of itself, not "targeted" towards a gender... like a game can be fit for all ages , a good game appeals to all, male and female.  Oh, and yes, I agree.


 We all know that when games target women we get failgames.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 10, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> We all know that when games target women we get failgames.


 
Princess Cake Baker 5: The Elfening


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 10, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> We all know that when games target women we get failgames.


 
That's why they need to focus on making games good, and forget the whole "gender" thing.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> That's why they need to focus on making games good, and forget the whole "gender" thing.


 
Women generally do not like gore and violence. Men do. There will never be a neutral game.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 11, 2011)

Browder said:


> Yes, but what makes it fun?


 
They're closet transexuals.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Feb 11, 2011)

I write as whatever gender the character should be, same as when I write. I have been writing, drawing, and RPing both genders (and in between) since I've been on the internet. Generally I don't RP in a sexual manner besides with my boyfriend and generally my character aren't just 'me with a different name and body' anymore, I find that self-insert type of RP/Writing is something that can be moved beyond. I have a hard time explaining this to people who don't get the same effect but the characters tend to develop on their own, personality, History and gender. I've tried to make a character a different gender and they were hell to write, my muse totally rebelled. 

I think it really depends on WHY you RP, do you do it to represent yourself online, or to write a story with a group of people? As I use RP to advance my writing skills of course I'm going to write males, females and anything in between. I'm sure my males could use some work and I may say somethings that make it obvious I'm a female writing one but that would be why one practices....

and I forgot where I was going with that. 

TL;DR: Yes, because I write, duh.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Women generally do not like gore and violence. Men do. *There will never be a neutral game.*


 
There are tons of "neutral" games... Majong (my grandmother, grandfather, sister and I used to play it all the time) was one of the big ones in my family, a game perfect for anyone of any age and/or gender.  I could name more, but I think you're limiting yourself to computer games, not "game" games.




Tigers-Shadow said:


> I write as whatever gender the character should be, same as when I write. I have been writing, drawing, and RPing both genders (and in between) since I've been on the internet. Generally I don't RP in a sexual manner besides with my boyfriend *and generally my character aren't just 'me with a different name and body'* anymore, I find that self-insert type of RP/Writing is something that can be moved beyond. I have a hard time explaining this to people who don't get the same effect but the characters tend to develop on their own, personality, History and gender. I've tried to make a character a different gender and they were hell to write, my muse totally rebelled.



I've never made a character entirely me, just taken personality bits and expanded on them, used them as what you might call a "seed" for a character personality




Tigers-Shadow said:


> I think it really depends on WHY you RP, do you do it to represent yourself online, *or to write a story with a group of people*? As I use RP to advance my writing skills of course I'm going to write males, females and anything in between. I'm sure my males could use some work and I may say somethings that make it obvious I'm a female writing one but that would be why one practices....
> 
> and I forgot where I was going with that.



I do it to write a story with a group of people, but also to practice my writing skills, as well.  I've always had problems with being quick and decisive, spending too much time thinking and not enough time writing, plus having difficulties with editing.  With what I've written.  RPing has helped me to overcome these problems, while at the same time having others to write with... the fun of taking what others write, whether an unexpected gem or not, and running with it.  What used to take me many hours, if not an entire day, I can now pound out, many times, in less than an hour.

So, it seems we have that in common.




Tigers-Shadow said:


> TL;DR: Yes, *because I write*, duh.


 
Same here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't RP at all.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 12, 2011)

I have before.  Not majorly but have several times.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Women generally do not like gore and violence. Men do. There will never be a neutral game.


 Crash Bandicoot
Spyro
Okami
Any Guitar Hero or Rock Band game

:V


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Feb 12, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I've never made a character entirely me, just taken personality bits and expanded on them, used them as what you might call a "seed" for a character personality


 
I do the same thing sometimes, sometimes it's based on other people I know or characters I've seen. Generally the more in depth the character's description of personality gets the more similarities I see with myself xD


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 12, 2011)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> I do the same thing sometimes, sometimes it's based on other people I know or characters I've seen. Generally *the more in depth the character's description of personality* gets the more similarities I see with myself xD


 
I like to leave a character's personality open, especially for RP, so I can develop the depth in character as I go.  So, I just give a general overview of personality... like I said, a seed, or several seeds, from which it can grow.  This way, I'm not nailed down, the character's personality can evolve naturally, without me trying to force it to fit.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Feb 13, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I like to leave a character's personality open, especially for RP, so I can develop the depth in character as I go.  So, I just give a general overview of personality... like I said, a seed, or several seeds, from which it can grow.  This way, I'm not nailed down, the character's personality can evolve naturally, without me trying to force it to fit.


 
Depends on where I am Rping really. If I can I like that but some sites mandate you set it up before hand, which I also learned to do fairly well. Its good practice for deciding/developing on a personality and sticking to it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 13, 2011)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> Depends on where I am Rping really. If I can I like that but some sites mandate you set it up before hand, which I also learned to do fairly well. *Its good practice for deciding/developing on a personality and sticking to it.*


 
Yes, but it's not as much fun as discovering bits of personality as you go along.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I sometimes have avatars of my male characters on my MSN, does that count?


----------



## Amikoen (Feb 13, 2011)

I've often contemplated it before, but in the end I only realize that it would make me look like a sick bastard


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 15, 2011)

i dont usually play as the opposite gender but sometimes i just go crazy and do stupid stuff as the opposite gender. ie in Fallout i hax my gender and might kill a town of people just as it looks cool to see an army dressed woman with a gun take down a marketful of npc in vats


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 16, 2011)

I've done that before, creeped the shit out of my buddy when he finally figured out who I was XD


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2011)

I often fantasize about being female. I just don't like to RP.


----------



## Klisoura (Feb 16, 2011)

Following up on that, since you raise an interesting point... data from the furry survey, re: "Do you represent yourself in the fandom as a different gender than your  biological sex?" compared against the question "How often do you roleplay with other furries?"

For people saying they roleplayed once a year or even more infrequently (n=2257):
67.1%: "No, and I would not do so" 
22.2%: "No, and I might do so"
5.3%: "Yes, occasionally"
2.0%: "Yes, regularly"
3.4%: "My primary avatar fits this description"

For people saying they roleplayed several times a month or more frequently (n=1856):
53.2%: "No, and I would not do so" 
22.1%: "No, and I might do so"
13.6%: "Yes, occasionally"
4.7%: "Yes, regularly"
6.3%: "My primary avatar fits this description"

The differences for "yes, regularly" and "my primary avatar fits this description" are small, but statistically significant. However, it's pretty clear that the main difference is the sharp drop amongst those saying "never" for regular roleplayers and the corresponding increase for those saying "yes, occasionally." In particular, the <3 point gain for those saying "my primary avatar fits this description" seems to suggest that a propensity to roleplaying is not always a reliable indicator.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2011)

WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 16, 2011)

Does the female character I occasionally used in Rock Band count? >_>

Serious time: Years ago I used to RP (non-furry) as a girl. I saw it as a means for me to start exploring my nagging homosexual tendencies without feeling like I was doing anything gay. On rare occasions now a days, I'll change to 'FancySkunkette,' but that's more of a joke than anything else.


----------



## Slyck (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't purposefully try not to RP as the opposite gender, but as of yet I haven't.


----------



## Second_Side983 (Mar 1, 2011)

Fairly often actually. I like the challenge and the fun.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 1, 2011)

Browder said:


> Here's a question for the thread: where's the appeal? Why play as the opposite gender?


 
Because why not? 

I really wish I had a better answer than that, but I don't. 

Also: I answered the question as "would you" rather than "do you" because in the past I've always RP'd as male, but in videogames and such I always play a female character if given the choice.


----------



## Nyxneko (Mar 1, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Because why not?
> 
> I really wish I had a better answer than that, but I don't.
> 
> Also: I answered the question as "would you" rather than "do you" because in the past I've always RP'd as male, but in videogames and such I always play a female character if given the choice.


 
In video games there's a great logic for playing a female character: Who wants to stare at a guy's ass for the duration of the game? (assuming the game's 3rd person)


----------



## israfur (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm a female in real life, and I'll always chose to rp as a guy. Even my fursona is a guy.
Except when I play street fighters, I always choose Cammy cus I've got a big crush on her *hard-blush* xD


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 1, 2011)

I've never actually roleplayed before. But then again, my fursona changes gender.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 1, 2011)

Why the fuck would I RP as something I'm not?  My fursona is no different then who I am in real life, aside from the obvious fox....thing.  Besides I like my penis, I'd never pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## Branch (Mar 1, 2011)

wait a minute. this is the Den. oops.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 2, 2011)

JDFox said:


> Why the fuck would I RP as something I'm not?


 
That kinda defeats the point of roleplaying doesn't it?


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 2, 2011)

Many do, I however, do not.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes I do. As I have stated previously I relate more to females on many aspects so I tend to rp as female often.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 2, 2011)

JDFox said:


> Why the fuck would I RP as something I'm not?  *My fursona is no different then who I am in real life, aside from the obvious fox....thing.*  Besides I like my penis, I'd never pretend it doesn't exist.





Hakar Kerarmor said:


> That kinda defeats the point of roleplaying doesn't it?


 

Not really no.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> I don't have any gender issues.


 
Lucky...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 3, 2011)

JDFox said:


> Not really no.


 
So you *do* roleplay as something you are not.


----------



## Idlewild (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't actively RP, but if I ever got into it, I'd RP as the opposite gender with a side-character of mine. RP-ing as my fursona would be fairly stale since it'd just consist of eating grass all day.

The separate character of mine though, I feel like I could do with him whatever I wanted and develop a personality and adventures for him to go on. He's mine to be moulded and played with.


----------



## yiffneko (Mar 3, 2011)

Im a male with a female mind complex >.< so yeah my sona tends to fluctuate between female , shemale and herm depending on mood or boredom level. :3


----------

